# The Hairdryer



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

A distinguished young woman on a flight from Ireland asked the Priest
beside her, "Father, may I ask a favour?"

"Of course my child. What may I do for you?"

"Well, I bought an expensive woman's electronic hair dryer for my
mother's birthday that is unopened and well over the Customs limits,
and
I'm afraid they'll confiscate it. Is there any way you could carry it
through Customs for me? Under your robes perhaps?"

The priest answered: "I would love to help you, dear, but I must warn
you: I will not lie."

"With your honest face, Father, no one will question you"

When they got to Customs, she let the priest go ahead of her. The
official asked, "Father, do you have anything to declare?"

"From the top of my head down to my waist, I have nothing to declare."

The official thought this answer strange, so asked, "And what do you
have to declare from your waist to the floor?"

"I have a marvellous instrument designed to be used on a woman, but
which
is, to date, unused."

Roaring with laughter, the official said, "Go ahead, Father. Next!"


----------



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for making me smile i needed that


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

When I need a laugh, I come tot he jokes, although there are some very good cheer threads other places too.


----------



## Monica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hahahahaha :d


----------

